# Hydroxyzine for anxiety...



## obxshre (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi folks!

I finally went back to the doctor this week to try to get back on my meds. This is a new doctor, as my previous one retired, and since I haven't been on any meds in 3 years, (denial) I figured I would find a new doctor.

I'm starting back on Lamictal, so we shall see if works again.

Long story short, she gave me Hydroxyzine for anxiety. The first night I took it I was out like a light. It works I think, but not 100%. Right now I'm on day 3 and have taken x2 25mg tablets broken into fourths throughout the day to avoid falling asleep at work.

I really prefer something like Klonopin, etc. and being that I over-analyze every thing, I feel like she doesn't really take me seriously or want to give me something that truly helps. What do you guys think? I know this med is primarily an anti-hystamine and non habit forming, so maybe that's why she gave it to me, but I sort of had to beat it out of her to prescribe me anything for anxiety. Am I reading too much into it? I just have a trial of 14 pills and she told me to let her know if it works or not...


----------



## Hermiter (Dec 15, 2013)

Uh if you want to wake up suffocating go ahead
That pill is dangerous


----------



## obxshre (Mar 27, 2014)

Hermiter said:


> Uh if you want to wake up suffocating go ahead
> That pill is dangerous


What are you even talking about?


----------



## Hermiter (Dec 15, 2013)

obxshre said:


> What are you even talking about?


I was on that pill and woke up my lungs werent working


----------



## obxshre (Mar 27, 2014)

Hermiter said:


> I was on that pill and woke up my lungs werent working


Oh jeez. That is scary. How much were you taking and how long were you on it? I definitely don't want that to happen to me.


----------



## Hermiter (Dec 15, 2013)

I cant remember honestly, it wasnt a ridiculous dose though


----------



## obxshre (Mar 27, 2014)

I'll be conscious of any weird side effects. (no pun intended)


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

obxshre said:


> I really prefer something like Klonopin, etc. and being that I over-analyze every thing, I feel like she doesn't really take me seriously or want to give me something that truly helps.


Have you taken Klonopin in the past & did it work? If so, did you tell her this? If you told her this and she didn't give it to you then she sounds like a benzo-phobe.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

OP, I just tried taking this myself, over the last several weeks. I tried 25mg (all at once) and it had no effect on me at all. I kept upping the dose until I was taking 125 mg, all at once. It had no effect on me, at all, except to make me a little dizzy and sleepy. My anxiety was still there though lol. I told my pdoc today and he tried giving me Gabapentin and changed my SSRI antidepressant to Zoloft, so hopefully that will work.

I'm usually hesitant to speak up to my doc (I hardly talk at all anyway, to anyone). But you should tell her you want to try the Klonopin, if that's what you really want. It's you that has to live with the med you're taking, not her, so don't be afraid to ask. Unless you think the Hydrox seems to do the trick for you.


----------



## obxshre (Mar 27, 2014)

TenYears and Ultrashy -

I guess I feel like those benzos are abused by people and if I outright ask for it, then she's going to think I'm planning on abusing them or something. Maybe I will just tell her next week that this one isn't working for me, and see if she offers me anything....she seems to think the Lamictal I'm on will cure the anxiety as well, but I know from past experience it won't. I need something more solid, and something I can take in severe panic situations.

But those thoughts are just me and how I over analyze everything. She might not be thinking that at all.


----------



## littlelulu (Mar 27, 2014)

Your doctor is probably afraid of prescribing you a "benzo" and your body becoming reliant on it, especially if you are young. So many people abuse them now a days, doctors have to be very careful on who they can trust with a controlled medication. 

Hydroxyzine is actually great for anxiety. Are you on hydroxyzine hcl or hydroxyzine pamoate? The one with pamoate in it is more for anxiety, while the other can be used for allergies and slight anxiety. If you aren't on the pamoate, I suggest asking her if you can try that. When that doesn't work (assuming it doesn't), tell her you had a doctor give you clonazepam (Klonopin). Tell her the exact dose, and tell her you only took it when needed, not on a consistent schedule. You do NOT want to be addicted to this stuff. It really is an as needed drug. Mention that you don't want addiction, but you do want help when things are really hard. Hope this helps.


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Was worthless for me, didn't add anything positive. Couldn't even sleep on it.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

Hermiter said:


> I was on that pill and woke up my lungs werent working


That sounds... Really unusual. So you were rushed to the ER I take it?


----------



## Hermiter (Dec 15, 2013)

Caedmon said:


> That sounds... Really unusual. So you were rushed to the ER I take it?


No i snapped out of it after a minute


----------



## obxshre (Mar 27, 2014)

littlelulu said:


> Your doctor is probably afraid of prescribing you a "benzo" and your body becoming reliant on it, especially if you are young. So many people abuse them now a days, doctors have to be very careful on who they can trust with a controlled medication.
> 
> Hydroxyzine is actually great for anxiety. Are you on hydroxyzine hcl or hydroxyzine pamoate? The one with pamoate in it is more for anxiety, while the other can be used for allergies and slight anxiety. If you aren't on the pamoate, I suggest asking her if you can try that. When that doesn't work (assuming it doesn't), tell her you had a doctor give you clonazepam (Klonopin). Tell her the exact dose, and tell her you only took it when needed, not on a consistent schedule. You do NOT want to be addicted to this stuff. It really is an as needed drug. Mention that you don't want addiction, but you do want help when things are really hard. Hope this helps.


I am on the HCL. It works but the tiredness and extremely vivid and constant dreams are not worth it for me. I also have to take it about 4 times a day to stay in my system. I'm going to call my doctor next week and let her know all this and see if she can give me something else.

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## loneliness (Oct 3, 2013)

Hermiter said:


> No i snapped out of it after a minute


Well that was dramatic. I thought you had lung failure or something.

OP tell the doc about meds that worked for you before. They almost always prescribe them if they're not dicks.


----------



## obxshre (Mar 27, 2014)

loneliness said:


> Hermiter said:
> 
> 
> > No i snapped out of it after a minute
> ...


The only problem is I took Klknopin off a friend so was never prescribed it. The only thing I have been prescribed by my old doc for anxiety was Busiprone an I had to stop taking it after several weeks because it made me jittery on the inside.

So there is that. I only have 6 pills left so I will need to call her soon but social anxiety is getting the best of me and I don't know what to say. My thought is that the meds work but side effects aren't worth it, is there something else I can take? I hope she doesn't tell me to keep taking the Lamictal and see where that goes. It works for my moods but not anxiety.

Thanks for listening everyone and for your advice and support.

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## fineline (Oct 21, 2011)

hydroxozine is the biggest joke since buspar. 

but if it works for you..awesome.

didnt do a thing for me. good or bad.


----------



## mellowyellow321 (Mar 18, 2014)

I tried it when I was finding the right medication to combat my anxiety. It works for some, but not for others. It worked for me, however, it made me too drowsy. So, I spoke to my doctor and we found something more suitable. 

If it works, then great. But make sure to keep your doctor reasonably informed.


----------



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)

Hydroxyzine did nothing for my anxiety. I took it to sleep, but it badly over-sedated me, and like another unfortunate poster, my lungs also stopped working...but I was able to keep breathing, so long as I stayed awake, which seemed an insurmountable challenge at the time.

Anxiety sky-high, couldn't take benzos to risk more respiratory depression...'twas horrible...

I don't like the sedative qualities of antihistamines. They feel equal parts drowsy and restless.


----------



## obxshre (Mar 27, 2014)

I just left a message for the NP telling her my issues and can we try something different. Cross your fingers!

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## obxshre (Mar 27, 2014)

She prescribed me .5 mg xanax to take daily when needed. I have not taken this before so we will see what happens. Guess I should not be taking this everyday..anyone with experience offer any advice or experiences?

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

obxshre said:


> She prescribed me .5 mg xanax to take daily when needed. I have not taken this before so we will see what happens. Guess I should not be taking this everyday..anyone with experience offer any advice or experiences?


Since you're not going to be using daily you can save up extra pills for days when you really need them.

You're a total novice now so it will take some experimentation before you find the dosage that's right for you.

Good luck.


----------



## obxshre (Mar 27, 2014)

UltraShy said:


> obxshre said:
> 
> 
> > She prescribed me .5 mg xanax to take daily when needed. I have not taken this before so we will see what happens. Guess I should not be taking this everyday..anyone with experience offer any advice or experiences?
> ...


Thank you. Paired with the Lamictal I hope it will be a good combo.

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## No Real Help (Feb 8, 2012)

I actually took Hydroxyzine for something completely unrelated (to help alleviate hives from an allergic reaction) and did notice a slight increase in my mood and lessened anxiety when I wasn't passed out from how drowsy I was. I would question how effective it would be compared to other medications designed specifically for anxiety though... I had to be on a pretty high dosage for it to make any difference, and even then it was minor.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

No Real Help said:


> I actually took Hydroxyzine for something completely unrelated (to help alleviate hives from an allergic reaction) and did notice a slight increase in my mood and lessened anxiety when I wasn't passed out from how drowsy I was. I would question how effective it would be compared to other medications designed specifically for anxiety though... I had to be on a pretty high dosage for it to make any difference, and even then it was minor.


Hydroxyzine is a lightweight 5ht2a receptor antagonist - so that makes sense.


----------

